# Will Elton Brand Be Able To Shine Again?



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

This, according to Charley Rosen of FOX Sports:



> Elton Brand, PF, Philadelpia 76ers (Achilles' tendon)
> 
> His comeback — if only for eight games — from a torn Achilles was remarkable. Philadelphia's concern is whether playing 35-plus minutes per game over the course of the entire season will diminish his explosiveness. Also, what might be the long-term effects of the surgery on his other leg as well as on his gait.
> 
> The odds of Brand's regaining his vertical and lateral quickness are 1:1.


http://msn.foxsports.com/nba/story/8552404/Will-injured-stars-be-able-to-shine-again?


----------



## shazha (Nov 20, 2002)

Brand has never had overwhelming athleticism nor has he ever been a player that has relied solely on his athleticism to survive. He is a highly skilled, strong player with decent athleticism. I think he will do just fine in his return. I see him being back to his all star form within the next 6 months. 

Once he regains confidence in his ankle, he will do just fine.


----------



## Redeemed (Feb 2, 2008)

I'm sure he will. I hate him for what he did to the Clippers, but he has always been a hard worker and i'm sure he will do everything he can to get back to form.


----------

